# Been there got the tee shirt!



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

What an Amazing place. Would love to go again but its very unlikely now . Anyway in the back of the drawer she has found a bag of dirham notes totaling 1440 (about £107.)

Not sure if i'm allowed to say we would like to exchange them for Euros or Pounds, but we might be!


Anyone going on a super trip in the near future? It'l give you a much better feeling if you've got some ready cash with you.


Mike and Ann (who looks in her drawers!)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha, just booked the flights for my French neighbour with Ryanair to Marrakech.

What started out at €200 per person ended up at €340 pp. with all the extras and admin fees.
I'm sure they would love to exchange the cash but we are in Normandy.

Ray.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

See:

http://www.postoffice.co.uk/travel-money/sell-unused-currency#sell_unused_currency

Colin

WHOOPS - forgot it is a closed currency! Strike my suggestion.


----------

